# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  at command

## anea2801

با سلام میخواستم بدونم چه طوری میشود در دستورات at  بفهمیم sms     ما ارسال شده یا نه            send                نه               dliver       یعنی اگه لطف کنید و دستور مربوطه رو به من بگید در sim300        :متفکر: ممنون میشم

----------


## noorsoft

اگر شما ب هیچ خطایی موقع ارسال مواجه نشید اس ام اس شما ارسال شده ولی تا دلایوری اون نیاد به دست طرف نرسیده

----------


## reza6384

بعد از اینکه پیام شما ارسال میشه یک رشته روی پورت میاد  که شامل کلمه CMGS+ و یک شماره و OK هست و نشون میده که پیام شما ارسال شده. برای اینکه متوجه دریافت یک پیام یا رسیدن دلیوری بشین باید دستور AT+CNMI=2,1,0,1 رو وارد کنید و پیام دلیوری با CDS+ شروع میشه که یک PDU هست که شامل شماره گیرنده، زمان ارسال و زمان دلیور شدن پیام هست.

----------


## mustafaa

> بعد از اینکه پیام شما ارسال میشه یک رشته روی پورت میاد  که شامل کلمه CMGS+ و یک شماره و OK هست و نشون میده که پیام شما ارسال شده. برای اینکه متوجه دریافت یک پیام یا رسیدن دلیوری بشین باید دستور AT+CNMI=2,1,0,1 رو وارد کنید و پیام دلیوری با CDS+ شروع میشه که یک PDU هست که شامل شماره گیرنده، زمان ارسال و زمان دلیور شدن پیام هست.


سلام
من عین دستور بالا رو تایپ میکنم و خطا میده در کل هیچ دستوری بجز ارسال اس ام اس کار نمیکنه

----------

